# Back after 10 years and want a TT again!



## wonkatt (Feb 3, 2014)

How time has flown!..Great to see this is still a very active and friendly forum (couldn't find my old user id unfortunately). I had the pleasure of having my dream car, Mk1 TT 225bhp Glacier Blue over 10 years ago, was the first car I saw which I absolutely had to have..still got the 'TT Story' book, a remote control TT, liquid leather when I used to clean the seats!!....only had it a year before I thought I had got it out of my system and came over all sensible! Now having had 7 miserable years driving a Focus diesel - thought it might be time to get a Mk2. Have got a toddler and a baby but this will be the drive to work car and not the family truckster so shouldn't hopefully be a problem. Only do 12 miles a day so shouldn't be too bad on the petrol either. Hoping to pick up a good used example 4/5 years old or so - I'll be the one on Autotrader constantly!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi wonkatt, welcome


----------



## beavis2003 (May 23, 2003)

Funnily enough I've just discovered my old login - so scratch that wonkatt might as well use my old id while it's got a few posts on it!

Thanks for the welcome Dave!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Beavis, Welcome back.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## beavis2003 (May 23, 2003)

Thanks all - great to be back, now just to find that immaculate TT for a bargain price!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome back!

J
xx


----------

